# Flex Pay Cut?



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I did a 3 hour block today for $72. I just tried to get a block for tomorrow and they offered me the same three hour block but offered only $60. Why would the pay drop from one day to the next?


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

The reason why there might be a price cut is the day that you did it for $72, there was a lot of work at the warehouse. Your warehouse is able to change your pay rate before you pick up a shift. As of now, I haven't seen less than $18 an hour. Here in miami, we have been receiving a lot of work and recently been receiving daily emails of hourly rate increase. It's a good and bad thing. If there's an increase, for sure there's more than 60 boxes going in your car. Or the route/packages drop off will be all over the place.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Pay cuts from one day to the next - it's like working for Uberlyft. Not impressed so far.


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

Well,technically, your getting payed $6 dollars more for a 3 hour shift. $18. ×3 hours is $54. It's still an increase but that's Amazon. I try to look at the $6 as gas money. Well,not really.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Hmmm... not sure what you mean by technically. Today I earned $24/hr and tomorrow it would have gone down to $20 if I had accepted - so tomorrow I would be paid less than today.


----------



## hanxpc (Jul 22, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Pay cuts from one day to the next - it's like working for Uberlyft. Not impressed so far.


you are complaining about making $20-24 an hour when the min is $18?


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

A normal shift is 4 hours at a $72 pay rate. But that's in miami. That can be my pay rate and in your area, it can be more for less hours.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

hanxpc said:


> you are complaining about making $20-24 an hour when the min is $18?


I have not made a complaint


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Dreadth said:


> A normal shift is 4 hours at a $72 pay rate. But that's in miami. That can be my pay rate and in your area, it can be more for less hours.


Yes, they advertise $18 as the minimum; I was just wondering why the big difference in pay between the two blocks.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Dreadth said:


> The reason why there might be a price cut is the day that you did it for $72, there was a lot of work at the warehouse. Your warehouse is able to change your pay rate before you pick up a shift. As of now, I haven't seen less than $18 an hour. Here in miami, we have been receiving a lot of work and recently been receiving daily emails of hourly rate increase. It's a good and bad thing. If there's an increase, for sure there's more than 60 boxes going in your car. Or the route/packages drop off will be all over the place.


 What's up M.....I did a block yesterday but didn't get the pay increase because I grabbed the block the night before. Had no intention of dropping it and hoping for another one for a measly $8 increase.
Had 20 pkgs. Every driver had a light load from what I saw. The place was a real mess and has been since the hurricane. Had a route to Miramar and ONE pkg to miami beach, gave it back to jessica and she had a fit! She said I had to take it, I say I did not! She ran over to her computer and said ok....i'll make a note! Good for you! We'll see if she affects my ability to get blocks now?

Place has been loaded with packages but some real crazy routes. Only saw one block open last night so not sure what the hell is going on!? They say they're busy but only release a few blocks a night.

elelegido......your blocks are ALL paying more than $18 per hour so not sure where the problem is? This is not a pay cut, you had a pay increase and then back to normal, which is in fact MORE than most of us logistics guys make for regular pay blocks.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

elelegido said:


> I did a 3 hour block today for $72. I just tried to get a block for tomorrow and they offered me the same three hour block but offered only $60. Why would the pay drop from one day to the next?


Most people get 72 bucks for 4 hours so you arent doing too bad.

Flex is 18 an hour minimum across the board. Sometimes it goes up based on demand.

I dont know what you thought you were getting into but when they say 18-24 an hour they are going to err on the side of 18


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

hanxpc said:


> you are complaining about making $20-24 an hour when the min is $18?


For a new driver that is quite the sense of entitlement.

This job does not pay 24 an hour, it CAN pay 24 an hour. You joined at a time of slightly higher rates, you didnt get a pay cut you joined during a temporary pay increase.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> elelegido......your blocks are ALL paying more than $18 per hour so not sure where the problem is?


I'm not sure where the problem is, either - Flex isn't a problem for me; I just thought I would try it out and am trying to see how the pay is set.

So far I'm not overly impressed by the gig; I'll probably just use it as a fill-in on the rare occasion I happen to be near the warehouse during the day.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Not overly impressed? What are you expecting from this IC gig? It's not a glamorous job but it sure beats Uber and the like.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I've never made less than $24 an hour with Prime and usually average around $35 an hour. Tips rock!


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Pay cuts from one day to the next - it's like working for Uberlyft. Not impressed so far.


Pay for delivering d0tc0m orders is $18/hr. Anything over that is gravy.

Not sure why ur not impressed by working this easy job. Way better than Uber/Lyft. Seems like u are struggling with delivering packages. Maybe this easy job isn't meant for u.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Stick with uber and keep your whining on their threads.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Not overly impressed? What are you expecting from this IC gig? It's not a glamorous job but it sure beats Uber and the like.





raiders44 said:


> Pay for delivering d0tc0m orders is $18/hr. Anything over that is gravy.
> 
> Not sure why ur not impressed by working this easy job. Way better than Uber/Lyft. Seems like u are struggling with delivering packages. Maybe this easy job isn't meant for u.


Some people like putting 150 miles a day on their car...


----------

